# Hi there!!



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 5, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 5, 2006)

Think ur siggy is big enough for ur ego???


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 5, 2006)

removed


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm taking cover!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh god, time for another meatball...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

Col. Douglas King said:


> I can reduce my signature, as it is not a matter of ego...
> You, lesofprimus, evidently cant reduce something. It is already too small to be reduced.
> 
> BTW, have your Momma teached you about something called "politness"?
> ...



I think that was just a les welcome and by les standards it was polite, I don't think there is any size spec for a sig. I believe les' sig has a larger area anyway. Welcome!


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 5, 2006)

removed


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2006)

Your reaction will be of the same magnitude? Are you trying to tell me that you have a navy under your command which is similar size to the USN in 1941? And you're going to send it round to les' house?


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 5, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey @sshole, it was called a joke, and obviously, with ur lack of the English language, and failure to prepare urself for the shitstorm thats about to befall u, u didn't do ur homework in pissin in the wrong Mods garden.... Ur as lame as ur siggy and [email protected] squadron name... Colonel my @ss... U aint good enough to scrape the sh*t from my size 14's...

Im sorry if I missed the part where it says Im required to be polite... I didnt know my job as a Moderator here was kissing ur @ss... Allow me to apologize....





Ur short fuse is not gonna go over here pal, as it is my job to weed out the undesirables and meatballs such as urself... The world is not a nice or polite place, and when u get to be a grown up and take off ur diaper, u might be able to see the world for as it is.....


> it do not meet my minimal standard for acceptance.


Who the f*ck cares what ur level of acceptance is... We certainly dont u little pus*y.... I got a box of tissues for u to wipe ur little tears with.... I didnt hurt ur special feelings did I???


> but I'm ready to rise to defend my rights


sad little boy doesnt realize he doesnt have any rights here, this is not the real world, but cyberspace, and @ssholes and morons get stomped on a regular basis....

U see those kills on MY siggy??? Theyre there for a reason, and if u keep running ur mouth, Im sure ur sorry @ss will be #16....


> I can offer my friendship to anyone that deserve it


Theres a D in friendship tard.... And also a spellchecker, which obviously shows ur intelligence, and ur reaction will be as funny as following u into the john and watch u take a leak... Pearl Harbor??? LMFAO....


> My objective is to share the passion for Aviation with others of my kind


Ur kind??? Ur kind are still playing in the sandbox, eating cat sh*t and asking the babysitter for a juicebox.... Now go get ur fu*king shinebox and polish my boots...


> Who dont wants, or is seeking problems, better do not cross my path. Very simple.


Who dont wants??? Nice grammar noob.... I would suggest that u carry ur tough guy attitude to another website pal, cause that statement right there has automatically put u in the crosshairs... Another outburst like that one will get u a warning....


> I sent my Navy and Air Force to warn Les and everyone that I'm ready to defend myself if attacked.


How fu*king gay was that, metaphorically speaking... About as gay as ur siggy obviosuly....

Do urself a favor, and read some of the older threads and do ur homework.... Ur way over ur head here and about to get into a pissing match with someone whose co*k is bigger than urs and loves nothing more than embarrassing meatballs such as urself... If u want to keep running ur mouth, its gonna get slapped shut...




Yea, ur win the prize, for the newest retard on the block.... Congratulations Meatball....


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Besides all that, as long as you support some of us that think the P38 was the premier fighter of WW2, you will do fine.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Blah blah blah, Im 40 years old and an ex-Navy SEAL, so shove all that BS up ur @ss pal... Like I said, if u did ur homework, u'd see my brand of humor and adapt to it....

But no, u come here with no preparation, no research about its long standing members or Moderators, and run ur fu*king mouth like u own the place... Well, guess what ace, u dont... 

I do.... 

If u dont like it, dont let the door hit u on the @ss on the way out...

If u honestly think that I would behave in such a manner in real life, u need to get out more.... Even on this board I dont normally act this way, except when meatballs such as urself decide to flex their scrawny muscles and need a beatdown and explain to them the way things work round here...

U see that little moniker written in red beneath my name??? Theres a reason thats there, and it aint cause Im in love with myself... My suggestion to u is quite simple: Lose the attitude and be a contributing part of this board and things will go fine... If not, and u want to continue this bullsh*t, ur stay here will be short and unpleasant.... The choice is urs...

And for the whole line of crap u spewed,


> You threat me to ban me from this board? If you do so it will be only another evidence that I'm right about you.
> I have not offended you, as you did with me.


First of all, that wasn't a threat, but a warning of things to come... Big difference.... Secondly, I did not offend u, and if u had spent some time around here, u would have grasped some of my twisted humor... As it is, u did not, and started with ur little BS triade... U insulted me first pal, and if u continue, I'll slam ur @ss this side of Thursday... We dont tolerate nor accept such BS attitudes here... Mine and planD's are enough for one board....


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers Les that made what was a shitty day much better Ive been out of the loop far to long if you are going to slam his arse do you think it could be the other side of Sunday rather than this side of Thursday as Im a bit busy to watch until then.
Oh by the way welcome to the site Co D King.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2006)

A couple of quick notes...A thicker skin will get you further in the world than a thin one (translation: don't be too sensitive about what people say, especially on a _free _message board.

Second, Colonel, or whoever you are, do you remember what the original response was about? Did you reduce the size of your signature?


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2006)

At least you still have a sig when they reformatted the site mine was deleted the rotton lot.
Afternoon Eric


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to the site. There are a few things that one has to get used to around here. Look at Les as the chief of police and he cleans the place up. For the most part since he started being that, this place has been really peacefull.

One thing is for sure, all of us moderators and admin support each other, as long as everyone gets along, there is no problem.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 6, 2006)

And with that I give you a welcome as well Colonel. As you I am a P-38 affectionato - I worked for Lockheed for over 10 years and met a lot of interinsting people associated with the aircraft.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

> So, here's my hand, Les: what will you do? Will you spit on it or will you shake it?








As long as ur getting a clearer picture of how things are around here, we'll get along just fine... This is not ur typical message board, and its not run or policed as others are.... We dont tolerate crap, and I think u now realize that, and its nice to see someone come here, get educated, and learn from the lesson, so to speak....

I myself have also been wounded in the service of my country, on numerous occasions actually, although I only claimed one, and was bestowed The Forgot to Duck, I mean The Purple Heart......


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

As long as it aint a freakin [email protected] Budweiser, ok...


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Its still one of the largest on our site... Just remember, for our dialup members, that siggy is still pretty large....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

His sig is saved as a GIF and is only slightly larger than your sig les. Gnomey's despite being smaller in size is in fact bigger in file size because it is a hi-res jpeg.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 6, 2006)

Holy sh*t! I'm gone what three days and all hell breaks loose? I'm sorry guys, but tone down. I've had a F***ing hard arse day. I was hoping of enjoying my visit here but damn it's sucking so far. Oh yeah welcome aboard.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

Tiger said:


> His sig is saved as a GIF and is only slightly larger than your sig les. Gnomey's despite being smaller in size is in fact bigger in file size because it is a hi-res jpeg.


That it is (it is also 2 pics stuck together - if you hadn't guessed). It is probably time for a new one, it is just a question of what, probably will have some up for testing in the next few days...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Its not about the file size, but the dimensional size, but I understand what ur saying Tiger....


> Holy sh*t! I'm gone what three days and all hell breaks loose? I'm sorry guys, but tone down.


The next time I need ur advice, Ill ask for it....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 6, 2006)

G'day and welcome to the board Col.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 6, 2006)

removed


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks better, thx...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome King!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2006)

That is better, thanks.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 7, 2006)

removed


----------



## Pisis (Jul 9, 2006)

Np.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Its not about the file size, but the dimensional size, but I understand what ur saying Tiger....The next time I need ur advice, Ill ask for it....



Sorry about that les pissy *** day at work . So do you make models or such


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 11, 2006)

removed


----------



## Pisis (Jul 11, 2006)

Feel free to post your work at our _Post Your Models_ thread.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome. I'm making a P51-D Mustang. half done and already frustrated to all hell. Aggravating as it is, it's rather relaxing. That is when I don't spill the glue, lose apiece, get a new one, get another, lose that, find a new one, find out it's the one you lost, swear in about ten different languages. and start again.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 13, 2006)

I know the feeling all too well- my floor is like a magnet to pieces that ping off to nowhere


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

SpitfireKing said:


> Holy sh*t! I'm gone what three days and all hell breaks loose? I'm sorry guys, but tone down. I've had a F***ing hard arse day. I was hoping of enjoying my visit here but damn it's sucking so far. Oh yeah welcome aboard.



When you have more than 47 posts and a couple of months under your belt, then you can act like a senior member.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

this's made a very ammusing read, it is advisable to learn a bit about our members before posting but i'm glad it's all sorted now........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

It has, you can tell who was having a bad day and who was not. I felt like **** most of the day today and I think it reflects my posts. Must be the damn heat.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

not a problem for me, you can all live happily in the knowledge that everthing i post today, i posted topless 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for telling us Lanc, we all really wanted to know that


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When you have more than 47 posts and a couple of months under your belt, then you can act like a senior member.



Like I said I could throw myself off a bridge for that. That day was completly sucked. I got payed now so I"m happy.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2006)

Be thankful you have a job...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

as i recall you got two months redundancy pay and job counseling when you were thinking of a new career anyway


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, but with one interview in three weeks and bleak prospects at the moment, it's not all that positive right now. I have to grow the photo business as a couple hundred buck here and there doesn't pay the mortgage and feed the kids. It is going to take longer than a couple of months to develop the business.


----------

